

Ask HN: Review for Thrust VPS - lisperforlife

I am looking to rent a smallish VPS for a side project of mine. I came across thrustvps.com. It seems to be incredibly cheap. A quick search turns up mixed reviews. Have any of you guys used this service?<p>P.S. I currently use linode.com.
======
wmf
Now that EC2 is free, it's hard to justify any of these super-cheap VPSes.

